# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Infosat2 (#10403)πρόβλημα με πολυκατοικία

## nikpanGR

Μου την πέσανε λοιπόν και εμένα.Ήρθε η διαχειρίστρια της πολυκατοικίας και μού είπε με πολύ ευγενικό τρόπο ότι ο ιστός χαλάει την εικόνα της πολυκατοικίας.
Με ευγενικό τρόπο(αφού εδώ και ένα μήνα,έχει πάρει όλα τα χαρτία,στα χέρια της)της απάντησα ότι είμαι διατεθειμένος να καλωπίσω,οσο μπορώ με δικά μου έξοδα τον χώρο και να αλλάξω την τοποθεσία πού έχω βάλει την κεραία,τηλεφώνησε στην ιδιοκτήτρια(δικηγόρο) και έκανε παράπονα.
Η ιδιοκτήτρια με πήρε αμέσως τηλέφωνο και μού ζήτησε -χωρις να έχει δεί-να κατεβάσω τον ιστό.
Με αρκετή υπομονή της εξήγησα τι είναι αυτός ο ιστός και τι εξυπηρετεί με απλά λόγια και κανονίσαμε ραντεβού αύριο 15.30 να το δει από κοντά και να το συζητήσουμε.
Ζητώ παρουσία ατόμου (με διπλωματικές χάρες) από το Δ.Σ καθαρά για ψυχολογικούς λόγους,εάν αυτό είναι εφικτό,και πιστεύω ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά.
επισυνάπτω φωτογραφίες......και θα σας ενημερώσω για κάθε κατάληξη...

----------


## pkent79

Γιατί τι έχει; Δεν τους αρέσει το μαύρο χρώμα του καλωδίου;
Χαλάει τι στην εικόνα της πολυκατοικίας; Δεν θα φαίνεται όμορφη στο google earth; Με τι ασχολείται ο κόσμος... Να μου έλεγες οτι φοβούνται για ηλεκτρομαγνητική ακτινοβολία θα το καταλάβαινα. Και φαντάζομαι θα μιλάμε για άτομα που π.χ. όποτε βαριούνται πετάνε τις σακούλες με τα σκουπίδια έξω από τους κάδους.

----------


## john70

Χμμμμ ,

Δέν είναι και πρώτη μούρη ο ιστός ..... .

Λοιπόν , ενημέρωσε την ότι θα το κατεβάσεις άμεσα , και θα αλλάξεις τον παρών ιστό με " άλλου τύπου " για να μήν χτυπάει άσχημα ...

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα διαπραγματευτείς το τι κάνει , πώς το κάνει και γιατί είναι εκει ... Τόνισε της πώς απλά έγινε μία γρήγορη εγκατάσταση , και θα γίνει η οριστική τοποθέτηση αμεσα ..


Εάν σου πει τι κάνει και εάν ειναι νόμιμο .... πές της να δει το http://www.eett.gr για αν ενημερωθεί ή θα χαρείς να πάς απο το γραφείο της να την ενημερώσεις για την νομοθεσία που δεν ξέρει .. (νομικός δεν είναι ??) 

Α , με ευγένια φυσικά !!

----------


## dti

> Μου την πέσανε λοιπόν και εμένα.Ήρθε η διαχειρίστρια της πολυκατοικίας και μού είπε με πολύ ευγενικό τρόπο ότι ο ιστός χαλάει την εικόνα της πολυκατοικίας.


Λοιπόν χωρίς πλάκα και επειδή σκέφτομαι οτι ο οποιοσδήποτε έχει δικαίωμα για λόγους αισθητικής να έχει τις ενστάσεις του, σ΄αυτά που εγκαθιστούμε, προτείνω να εξετάσουμε τρόπους που θα βελτιώσουμε την εικόνα που παρουσιάζουν οι ιστοί μας. 
Όχι βέβαια να τους μασκαρέψουμε με τους χάλια τρόπους που βλέπουμε οτι κάνουν οι εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας, αλλά πολύ θα ήθελα να δω πραγματικό πράσινο να φυτρώνει και ν΄ανεβαίνει στους σιδερένιους ιστούς...
Για να είμαι ειλικρινής, η ιδέα μου καρφώθηκε από μια καταπράσινη κολώνα της ΔΕΗ που έχω δει στον Ωρωπό. Εκεί λοιπόν ο κισσός ανεβαίνει κάπου 6-7 μ. ύψος και κρύβει εντελώς το τσιμέντο (ή το ξύλο  ::  ) της κολώνας.

Μία λύση λοιπόν που μπορούμε να προτείνουμε είναι να αναλάβουμε να πρασινίσουμε μια γωνιά της ταράτσας μας. Έχω τύχει σε καταπράσινη ταράτσα και ήταν πραγματικά μια όαση μέσα στο τσιμέντο και το συνήθως αφιλόξενο περιβάλλον...

----------


## DiTz

Βάλε τα πιάτα κανονικά και όχι ανάποδα...
Αμέσως θα αλλάξουν γνώμη....
Και ειδικά κάντο πριν το δει η ιδιοκτήτρια...
Δεν θα έχει λόγω να σου πει τπτ...

----------


## nikpanGR

> Χμμμμ ,
> 
> Δέν είναι και πρώτη μούρη ο ιστός ..... .
> 
> Λοιπόν , ενημέρωσε την ότι θα το κατεβάσεις άμεσα , και θα αλλάξεις τον παρών ιστό με " άλλου τύπου " για να μήν χτυπάει άσχημα ...
> 
> Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα διαπραγματευτείς το τι κάνει , πώς το κάνει και γιατί είναι εκει ... Τόνισε της πώς απλά έγινε μία γρήγορη εγκατάσταση , και θα γίνει η οριστική τοποθέτηση αμεσα ..
> 
> 
> ...


Αυτό ακριβώς έκανα..και περιμένω αύριο να έρθει η ιδιοκτήτρια να το συζητήσουμε...Εκείνο πού ζητώ είναι μόνο η ηθική υποστήριξη από το ΔΣ του συλλόγου με την παρουσία ενός τουλάχιστον ατόμου από αυτό.....ΟΕΟ..Ξέρω να χειριστώ τέτοιες καταστάσεις ,απλά ζητώ ηθική υποστήριξη από τον σύλλογο στον οποίο ανήκω....Ζητάω πολλά?.......Περιμένω νέα απο τα παιδιά του ΔΣ αν είναι κάποιος διαθέσιμος.....να έρθει κατα τις 15 20 από το σπίτι και απλά να είναι παρών στη συζήτηση...........για κανένα μισάωρο με τρία τέταρτα....

----------


## john70

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john70
> 
> Χμμμμ ,
> 
> Δέν είναι και πρώτη μούρη ο ιστός ..... .
> 
> Λοιπόν , ενημέρωσε την ότι θα το κατεβάσεις άμεσα , και θα αλλάξεις τον παρών ιστό με " άλλου τύπου " για να μήν χτυπάει άσχημα ...
> 
> Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα διαπραγματευτείς το τι κάνει , πώς το κάνει και γιατί είναι εκει ... Τόνισε της πώς απλά έγινε μία γρήγορη εγκατάσταση , και θα γίνει η οριστική τοποθέτηση αμεσα ..
> ...


Στοργή και προδέρμ ....

 ::  

Είναι λάθος πάντως να παρουσιάσεις κάποιον σε μία συνάντηση σου με την ιδιοκτήτρια .... θα φανεί σαν να πάς να καλύψεις κάτι ή φώναξες τα φιλαράκια σου ...

Καλύτερα το 1 πρός 1 ...

εάν σου έλεγε ότι θα φωνάξει μηχανικούς κτλ .... τότε καλά θα έκανες να έχεις παρέα ... αλλά τώρα θα φανεί κακό ..

----------


## TheLaz

To πρόβλημα μπορεί να λυθεί σχετικά εύκολα με μια κατασκευούλα
όπως αυτή της φωτογραφίας....Βοηθάει αισθητικά το χώρο και τραβάει
το μάτι μακριά από τα πιάτα...

----------


## john70

> To πρόβλημα μπορεί να λυθεί σχετικά εύκολα με μια κατασκευούλα
> όπως αυτή της φωτογραφίας....Βοηθάει αισθητικά το χώρο και τραβάει
> το μάτι μακριά από τα πιάτα...


Ή μια φωτό του Δαμιανού ! "Ο φονεύς της Vodafone"

 ::

----------


## fotis

mm, το κακό είναι οτι είσαι σε ενοίκιο. 
Απο την άλλη έχεις απόλυτο δικαίωμα στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους όπως και ο ιδιοκτήτης.
Θα έλεγα να το αντιμετωπίσεις ψύχραιμα  ::  με διάθεση να φτάσεις στα άκρα  ::  . 
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάσεις. 
Αρχίζεις με το
" μα σας παρακαλώ, είναι πολύ όμορφος ιστός, που να τον δείτε με πολλά πιάτα" και φτάνεις στο " .. και μενα με χαλάει η μούρη σου μωρή κ..."  ::  

Όπως και να χει δεν έχουν δικαίωμα να σου επιβάλλουν τίποτα και αν δείξεις οτι είναι κάτι σοβαρό για σένα και έχεις ρίξει χρήματα δε πρόκειτε να σε πιέσουν παραπάνω.

----------


## nikpanGR

Παιδιά αλήθεια δεν ανησυχώ,το πολύ πολύ ν αλάξω σπίτι!!!!!Δεν με χαλάει...Εκείνο πού σκέφτομαι εδώ και ένα χρόνο όμως πού είμαι στο awmn και το έχω συζητήσει με πολλά παιδιά,είναι γιατί δεν το αντιμετωπίζουμε σαν σύλλογος με προτάσεις για ιστούς καλαίσθητούς (κάτι σαν πρότυπο ιστού),συλλογικά(κάτι πού λείπει από τον σύλλογο,άρα το "συλλογος" δεν ισχύει,και να το αντιμετωπίζουμε μέσα στα όρια των νόμων πάντα,αλλά σαν σύλλογος (έστω και με ηθική υποστήριξη,ή πχ παρουσία δικηγόρου του συλλόγου όπου χρειάζεται (το οικονομικό υπάρχουν χιλιάδες τρόποι να αντιμετωπιστεί,δεν είναι του παρόντος να το αναλύσω,η με παρουσία ενος από τα μέλη του Δ.Σ έστω μόνο για ηθική υποστήριξη,ότι δηλαδή είμαστε σύλλογος και δεν κάνει ο καθένας ότι του γουστάρει..πχ.10μετρους ιστούς χωρις άδεια, db πάνω από αυτά πού ορίζει ο νόμος κτλ).Δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο τελικά καί όλα είναι θέμα θέλησης και οργάνωσης....


Πιστεύω ότι το θέμα μου θα έχει αίσιο τέλος με την κατάληλη συζήτηση και τους κατάληλους τόνους στη συζήτηση,αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι δεν έχουν όλοι την υπομονή και την ευελιξία πού χρειάζεται σε αυτές τις στιγμές....και εκεί χρειάζονται βοήθεια από αυτούς πού έχουν αυτό το χάρισμα.....Δεν νομίζετε??????


Εξ άλλου αυτο σημαίνει σύλλογος (συλλογική προσπάθεια) και όχι ατομικές σπασμωδικές κινήσεις.....


Ευελπιστώντας ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά,σας αφήνω και θα μάθετε σύντομα νέα μου................................NIKPANGR............ΚΑΛΗΝΥΧΤΑ ΣΑΣ.......

----------


## vangel

Ένα πρόβλημα καλαισθησίας είναι μόνο. Οπότε ρώτησέ την τι θα της άρεσε να μπει και θα το κάνεις. Τα πιατάκια ας τα γυρίσεις ανάποδα όπως ανέφεραν παραπάνω τα παιδιά και θα δεις ότι δεν θα έχεις κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα. Under control είσαι. Ρώτησε την τί ακριβώς είναι αυτό που την χαλάει. 

Οι διαχειριστές γενικώς βρίσκουν αφορμή να ασχοληθούν με κάτι. Ευτυχώς στην περίπτωσή σου ασχολήθηκε μόνον με την καλαισθησία. Τακτοποίησέ τα όπως θέλει η κότα να ηρεμήσεις  ::  

Τις 2 θεσούλες που έχεις από κάτω ελεύθερες μπορείς να της πεις ότι αν θέλει κάποιος να βάλει ένα πιατάκι ας το βάλει. Να είναι όλα μαζεμένα και νοικοκυρεμένα σε έναν ιστό. Γι'αυτό άλλωστε και τον έφτιαξες έτσι  :: . Όλα καλά λοιπόν... Mην αγχώνεσαι  ::  

Εγώ να δω πότε θα σπάσω αυτό το γαμ*λουκέτο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ifaistos

> To πρόβλημα μπορεί να λυθεί σχετικά εύκολα με μια κατασκευούλα
> όπως αυτή της φωτογραφίας....Βοηθάει αισθητικά το χώρο και τραβάει
> το μάτι μακριά από τα πιάτα...



Αν ήταν 'ο' δικηγόρος φαντάζομαι ότι θα ζήταγε να του βάλουν και στο δικό του σπίτι για να "ομορφύνει λίγο η ταράτσα βρε αδελφέ"  ::   ::   ::  

Πάντως πέρα απο την πλάκα θα πρέπει να δούμε πως θα αντιμετωπίζονται τέτοια προβλήματα.
Παλιότερα με 2-3 link σε κάθε κόμβο η κατάσταση "παλεύονταν" τώρα με ιστούς σαν "μανιτάρια" να φιλοξενούν 3-4-5 πιάτα να δίνουν "στόχο" τα πράγματα θα γίνουν πιο δύσκολα

----------


## nikpanGR

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EETT/E ... s/FAQ.html
θα έχω μαζί μου τυπωμένο το παραπάνω και το συνημμένο εάν χρειαστεί.Απλά τα βάζω και για χρήση άλλων φίλων πού ίσως τα χρειαστούν για να μην τα ψάχνουν..ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΛΑ...ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΥΝΕ...

----------


## dti

> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EETT/Electronic_Communications/Antenna_Mast_Systems/FAQ.html
> θα έχω μαζί μου τυπωμένο το παραπάνω και το συνημμένο εάν χρειαστεί.Απλά τα βάζω και για χρήση άλλων φίλων πού ίσως τα χρειαστούν για να μην τα ψάχνουν..ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΟΛΑ...ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΖΑΛΙΖΟΥΝΕ...


Και το σχετικό ΦΕΚ 739/20-6-2006  ::

----------


## sv1bjr

Μολονότι οι τοποθετήσεις όλων των προηγούμενων κάλυψαν ττην αντιμετώπιση για τα διάφορα ενδεχόμενα, θα εστιάσω σε δύο βασικά σημεία.
Ενημερώσου πρώτον εάν στον κανονισμό της πολυκατοικίας υπάρχει όρος που να απαγορεύει την εγκατάσταση κεραιοσυστήματος από κάθε ιδιοκτήτη ή ένοικο ξεχωριστά, παρά μόνο κεντρικής κεραίας τηλεόρασης.

Εάν υπάρχει τότε θα είναι δύσκολο να το ξεπεράσεις.

Ζήτησε δεύτερον να να σου δηλώσουν συγκεκριμένα τον λόγο για τον οποίο σου ζητούν να απομακρύνεις τον ιστό, εκφράζοντας και τα επιχειρήματά τους.

Στην περίπτωση αυτή θα ακολουθήσεις τα όσα οι προηγούμενοι από μένα επρότειναν κατά περίπτωση.

Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## nikpanGR

> Μολονότι οι τοποθετήσεις όλων των προηγούμενων κάλυψαν ττην αντιμετώπιση για τα διάφορα ενδεχόμενα, θα εστιάσω σε δύο βασικά σημεία.
> Ενημερώσου πρώτον εάν στον κανονισμό της πολυκατοικίας υπάρχει όρος που να απαγορεύει την εγκατάσταση κεραιοσυστήματος από κάθε ιδιοκτήτη ή ένοικο ξεχωριστά, παρά μόνο κεντρικής κεραίας τηλεόρασης.
> 
> Εάν υπάρχει τότε θα είναι δύσκολο να το ξεπεράσεις.
> 
> Ζήτησε δεύτερον να να σου δηλώσουν συγκεκριμένα τον λόγο για τον οποίο σου ζητούν να απομακρύνεις τον ιστό, εκφράζοντας και τα επιχειρήματά τους.
> 
> Στην περίπτωση αυτή θα ακολουθήσεις τα όσα οι προηγούμενοι από μένα επρότειναν κατά περίπτωση.
> 
> Καλή επιτυχία.


Eυχαριστώ,απλά ενημερωτικά σου λέω ότι οποιοσδήποτε κανονισμός πολυκατοικίας είναι κατα πολύ πιό αδύνατος από τους νόμους του Κράτους.Το θέμα είναι να μην μπείς σε δικαστικές διαμάχες πού θα κερδηθούν,βέβαια,αλλά θα κοστίσει χρόνο και χρήμα.ο στόχος είναι η καλύτερη επικοινωνία με τους ιδιοκτήτες-ενοίκους της πολυκατοικίας....Νέα θα έχετε σύντομα.

----------


## nikpanGR

TEΛΙΚΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ
Η γλώσσα κόκκαλα δεν έχει και κόκκαλα τσακίζει.
Το θέμα λύθηκε με μετατόπιση του ιστού σε καλύτερη γωνία της πολυκατοικίας,και λύθηκε έτσι και το θέμα αισθητικής πού τους απασχολούσε.Πήραν όλα τα απαραίτητα έγγραφα να τα μελετήσουν και συζητάνε να εγκαταστήσουν σε ορισμένα διαμερίσματα το νέο δίκτυο με όλες τις υπηρεσίες πού προσφέρει.
Απο επιθετικότητα ξεκίνησε η συζήτηση και με τον κατάληλο χειρισμό φύγαμε από την ταράτσα όλοι ευχαριστημένοι και μονιασμένοι.
Το Σ/Κ θα γίνει η μετατόπιση του ιστού.
Ευχαριστώ το ΔΣ πού έλειψε με την απουσία του,έστω και γραπτώς....
ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΤΟΥΣ MOD ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ TOPIC.EYXAΡΙΣΤΩ...

----------


## xaotikos

> Ευχαριστώ το ΔΣ πού έλειψε με την απουσία του,έστω και γραπτώς....


Τι να πεις...

----------

